
What Russian Journalists Think of How American Reporters Cover Putin and Trump - georgecmu
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/what-russian-journalists-think-of-how-american-reporters-cover-putin-and-trump
======
georgecmu
Seems like good opsec:

 _[...] during the course of his reporting, he was struck by how
technologically backward much of the Russian state’s security apparatus
appeared—a nuance he said that he hasn’t often observed in American press
coverage of the situation. Once, a source took Turovsky inside a cybersecurity
facility run by the F.S.B., Russia’s main security service and the successor
agency to the K.G.B. As he described it, “the F.S.B. officers had to give up
their phones upon entering. There were no computers connected to the
Internet—just one for each floor. To access it, they have to sign up in
advance and get a key that was good for a certain amount of time. They were
complaining that it was impossible to investigate anything in such conditions_

